# Rancilio Silvia steam wand on Classic - how robust?



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been really pleased with the performance of the Rancilio Silvia steam wand that I fitted to my Gaggia Classic a few weeks ago, but I can't quite shake the fear of damaging it when wiping it clean after steaming milk. There is a bit of movement in the wand if handled carelessly (not just the necessary sideways swing but back and forth too), and even when wiped with care it's hard to hold it completely motionless, but as it is firmly fixed into the appropriate housing I know that it's whatever that housing is fixed into that moves. I'm sure that the level of "play" that I have is normal, so my question is what is it that is moving and does that movement present a problem long term - or in short am I waggling something that ideally should not be waggled?

Thanks in advance,

Steve.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds a little loose to me, mine doesnt even swing which i prefer.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the back and forth motion, may just be the brass tube that it fixes to flexing. you could always pad out the space around the brass nut (where it enters the case) with some black electrical tape or something, to make it more solid.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

shrink said:


> the back and forth motion, may just be the brass tube that it fixes to flexing. you could always pad out the space around the brass nut (where it enters the case) with some black electrical tape or something, to make it more solid.


i have the same problem as Steve but it flops up and down before the brass nut moves it doesn't seem to drip or leak and it is plenty powerful but doesn't seem right I'm sure mine was like this with the old wand on too

has anybody come across this and found a fix or what it's likely to be ?

cheers jim


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

To reduce the movement where it passes through the case, obtain a rubber grommet as used by electricians where cables pass into steel switch boxes.

Slide it up the steam arm and locate it in the case.This holds the wand /arm central and reduces movement. They can also be used where the funnel on the water filler enters the tank.

The steam arm should be free to rotate and there may be a slight up and down movement, the rubber "O" ring accommodates this.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea but it might be worth bearing in mind the temperatures involved. Not all grommets will take 150°C.


----------

